# Clutch rod length



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I just replaced a ZOOM clutch with a stock unit and the adjustable clutch rod seems to be about 2" too short now where it meets the clutch fork. I don`t see that it was cut off or anything, but I had to put a 5/16 deep well socket on the end of the rod to make it long enough to function. I can`t seem to find any at padock or yearone, does anyone know if there are different length rods?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try *OPGI* or *The Parts Place*. The car looks great!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for all three! I should have it back on Monday, I`ll post some pics. The guy lost a 45* roof rail molding though. I`ll have to buy a new kit just for one piece. I don`t see any sold separately.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

hmmm...I just detailed out a `66 GTO engine and installed a new clutch and that clutch adjustment rod is almost too short too. At least that one works, barely. It must be a slightly different style fingers or something.
The glass guy didn`t come to put my glass back in on saturday, he had vehicle trouble. He was supposed to install them again last night, if he did, I should get my car back today. :hyper:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Could the problem be the Z-bar or the other rod attached to the clutch, was the 66 a tri-power?

BTW, I ground the bondo off of one of the quarters yesterday. In some places it was 3/4 inches thich. I ordered new skins for both sides.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

05GTO said:


> Could the problem be the Z-bar or the other rod attached to the clutch, was the 66 a tri-power?
> 
> BTW, I ground the bondo off of one of the quarters yesterday. In some places it was 3/4 inches thich. I ordered new skins for both sides.


No, the `66 is a 4bbl. I couldn`t imagine both Z-bars being bad in the same way, they look good and not bent. Both cars worked fine before the clutch swap. The clutchs were the only changed part, makes sense that it must be that.


When I did mine, eveytime I mixxed up bondo I mixxed about twice as much as I used and threw away a bunch with every batch. I still used less then a half gal. on the whole car including the firewall area under the cowl panel there. I didn`t think that was too bad. Are the quarters skins? Or are they full panles including the door and trunk flanges?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Skins only, I could not find full quarters. If I had my camera I would post some pics of the patches on the current quarter. You would not believe what was hidden under the bondo. I am also replacing the tail panel, rear cross rail, trunk pan and both filler panels.


----------

